# Finally got my black working line.......



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

.....even if it's only for a week! I would like to introduce my new GSD Argo vom Wildhaus SchH III _(I will only give him back when the leash is jerked from my hand!!!)_

I have always wanted two GSDs, and after establishing my addiction to SchH, I have been working at adding a male working line to our family. 

In the back of my mind, I have been asking myself if I could properly care for and train two GSDs, and after taking these two with me everywhere the past 24 hours....the answer is yes! Yesterday, we all left club together, and went to my son's sixth grade football game, then to the aquarium shop, and then home for a romp in the yard. This morning we trained at the usual spot on the community college campus where Dayna and I usually track and do obedience every Sunday, and Argo was just part of the team! These are some photos from knocking around the yard this morning. We would walk the parameter, Argo would mark, and Dayna would follow for a quality control sniff, then we'd move on another 15 feet!:laugh:









Is it just me or do they look awesome together????









Guarding the front door! Welcome.









Just chillin' after running around for a few hours!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Beautiful pictures! Yes, you obviously need a pair!


----------



## TKInTN (Aug 1, 2010)

Great dogs and great job for making them sit together nicely for the photo op.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> Is it just me or do they look awesome together????


They really do make a great looking pair!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Think it's time for an all black puppy,lol They look happy together


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

They are just beautiful. It is wonderful to have at least two. Watching how they interact is amazing. Congrats.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Gorgeous ! I would not be handing over that lead & would have it super glued to my hand !  LOL May I ask, why only a wk ? BTW, nice house also...........

IMO... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE our BGSD, he was a rescue & has been an awesome boy ! Sure has that prey drive !  Gotta know how to handle working lines a bit diff from show line IMO, but awesome dogs !


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Of course you can care for two GSDs, Wayne! Believe in yourself!

And yes, they look so CUTE together, LOL, your Dayna is such a sweetheart. 

And what WAS Diana thinking? Did she really think she would get her Argo back?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

With a yard like that you could use another!
I have 3. :gsdhead::gsdhead::gsdhead:
Gorgeous dogs........and home!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Gorgeous ! I would not be handing over that lead & would have it super glued to my hand !  LOL May I ask, why only a wk ?


Super glue is a nice thought! I am watching him for a friend/training club member while she is on vacation. She thinks I will return him when she gets back a week from now!:rofl:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wondered where the kids were while Dianna was away. Looks like one of them is in good hands! 
And yes, a black dog graces your property nicely!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Two are no trouble at all!!! 
Great pictures!!! Black would fit in nicely!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Of course you can care for two dogs. What a question. 

And yes, it's a gorgeous team. I wouldn't give him back either


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous pooches,,can you leave town with both dogs, no forwarding address? LOL


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Samba said:


> ...Yes, you obviously need a pair!


 
:rofl: I wonder if Wayne hears that a lot?


Awesome pics. :wub: Dana's got a boyfriend, Dana's got a boyfriend....


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

They look gorgeous together! BTW - amazing looking house!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ruthie said:


> :rofl: I wonder if Wayne hears that a lot?


Oh little sister, that is gonna leave a mark! I am thinkin' 15 yard penalty for unnecessary roughness!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yup.... move and leave no forwarding address!!!! Love the hose BTW. You definitely need more than one GSD!!!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice Wayne! and thanks for taking care of MY (see signature below) Argo-man! I am glad to hear he is doing well, I am sure it is just as much fun for him as it is you!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Samba started it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Quick, load him on a plane and ship him to Germany. I will take care for him... forever!!!!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It takes 2 to dance, so if you enjoy watching the dance, then
there is little option.

They dance the Samba?

I don't think I'll tell Hugo.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Dinahmyte said:


> Very nice Wayne! and thanks for taking care of MY (see signature below) Argo-man! I am glad to hear he is doing well, I am sure it is just as much fun for him as it is you!


Do I know you? Clearly you like my dog....he's a rescue.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL nice try, ha ha I think you are going to have to purchase an Argo man from Chris yourself,lol


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

W.Oliver said:


> Do I know you? Clearly you like my dog....he's a rescue.



He's a rescue?! Am I that bad of an owner??


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

oh they are absolutely gorgeous together!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I love the first pic. Congrats on your temporary new dog, Wayne!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Jason L said:


> I love the first pic. Congrats on your temporary new dog, Wayne!


Thanks Jason...he really is an awesome dog and has just fit right into our family. All kidding aside, it has been a wonderful opportunity to get a taste of living with two GSDs. Dianna is an amazing trainer...that is why the Argo-man is such a great dog. Ya know, its not just me, but my entire family is going to be sad giving him back!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Glad you are finally getting a taste of the Wild side!! 

And it looks like the new dog has been living there for years!! Dana certainly doesn't seem to mind!

I kinda like the super glue idea too!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ill take.. both dogs.. and that amazing house!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

They do look good together Wayne!!!


----------

